
Andrew Stone: App Developer’s Obi Wan (WWDC Interview) - jmartellaro
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/andrew_stone_app_developers_obi_wan/
======
wallflower
Fabulous interview, very inspiring from someone who has been with the Mac
platform for decades.

